# Squeaking in first and reverse



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Just purchased a new toro 928 OHXE power max (38801) When im in first or reverse 1,2 im getting a faint squealing noise. Every other gear is fine. Could it just be where it is new or is this an adjustment issue? If i lift the rear wheels and disengage them with the power steering. The noise stays.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am guessing it is a new issue, does it make the noise in both reverse gears? My new 1128 has not made that noise but I wear hearing protection.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello ! Sometimes when belts slip you get a (same as car) squeal, so maybe double check the belts you may not have quite enough tention on the drive belt for the traction. might not hurt to check the auger belt as well while you're in there. If it was put together at a dealer I may be wrong, but big box store employee may not have adjusted it correctly. Just a thought, let us know what you find


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Is your dealer close by get him to check it out I know my dealer came and picked up mine 2 times for Interlock problems for free.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

craftyman said:


> Just purchased a new toro 928 OHXE power max (38801) When im in first or reverse 1,2 im getting a faint squealing noise. Every other gear is fine. Could it just be where it is new or is this an adjustment issue? If i lift the rear wheels and disengage them with the power steering. The noise stays.


 You may need to adjust your traction cable and for that look on page 22 of your operator manual for the correct setting then the squeal should disappear. What happens is not enough pressure is applied on your friction disk to the disk plate. Good Luck


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

It wasnt purchase at a big box store. Its a Toro dealer thats also sells bombardier. I did adjust the traction cable. But maybe not enough. The cable pulls on the left side of the flex plate which would start at 6th gear. Quite possible that its not enough flex on the right side and the friction wheel is slipping???


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

craftyman said:


> It wasnt purchase at a big box store. Its a Toro dealer thats also sells bombardier. I did adjust the traction cable. But maybe not enough. The cable pulls on the left side of the flex plate which would start at 6th gear. Quite possible that its not enough flex on the right side and the friction wheel is slipping???


 The left hand cable is the one to adjust for pressing the friction cable against the disk plate and to avoid it squealing. You may want the dealer to adjust it properly but that is your decision. The rod threaded at one end and fastened with a spring pin at the other is to adjust where your friction disk will contact the disk plate going left of center for forward speeds and left of center for reverse.
Good Luck


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

True indeed, may be the friction wheel disc slipping, or the belt on the pulley. That's a machine you will enjoy when it's straightened out. Should be an easy fix.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> True indeed, may be the friction wheel disc slipping, or the belt on the pulley. That's a machine you will enjoy when it's straightened out. Should be an easy fix.


 Good thing there are way smarter people than me here. Yes you will enjoy your 928,soon I hope.


----------



## Aaron Soder (Oct 27, 2018)

Did this ever get resolved


----------



## deepbluesea (Jan 12, 2021)

What was the issue with your Toro 928? How did you fix it? I bought one at home depot in Dec. First use the belts smoked and bits rubber went everywhere. Returned it. The second one had squeaking/grinding noise in reverse. Returned it. The 3rd one is making same noise. I adjusted all cables according to manual.... I read Toro is a good brand online. Now I'm not sure. My old 11 year old Craftsman's died and I just picked it up from Sears and it worked! I have 30 days from today to figure it out or it goes back......


----------

